# Bracknell this weekend anyone.?



## wicket

Anyone attending at the weekend? Be nice to know in advance if there are other of people there:001_smile:


----------



## Susan M

Totally missed this thread, as you know we will be there


----------



## wicket

Great, Orphelia is stunning, I wont have any trouble finding you


----------



## ellsbells0123

I will be there too 

With Chester & Rocco


----------



## Susan M

wicket said:


> Great, Orphelia is stunning, I wont have any trouble finding you


 Aww thank you! Feeling quite excited today! Random question, what's the seating like? I've no idea what to expect, it's just my Mums coming along and she can't stand all day, got a dodgy hip but they say she's too young to replace it.



ellsbells0123 said:


> I will be there too
> 
> With Chester & Rocco


 Aww awesome!


----------



## huckybuck

There's no seating at all in the show hall so I would take a little folding stool for Mum if you're there all day. There is a cafe with plenty of seats but we left early so I don't know how busy that gets when the public go in.

The results boards were in a random room and there were no signs to it - I just spotted the lad with the ticker tape and watched where he went! 

Have you got a cage fan? You're not supposed to use them but I think it's going to be hot this weekend and there's no air con - A lot of people used them and no would could really say anything - cat's health first!


----------



## Susan M

Thank you  Will take a folding thingy for Mum then. Crikey that sounds confusing, my breeder is helping me so we should be alright! 
Does everyone go off out somewhere when we have to leave for judging, or just go to the cafe? 

No I haven't got a cage fan (wasn't expecting a heat wave tbh!), it's probably too late to get one now, but apparently I'll be able to buy things at the show if I've forgotten something?


----------



## ellsbells0123

Susan M said:


> Thank you  Will take a folding thingy for Mum then. Crikey that sounds confusing, my breeder is helping me so we should be alright!
> Does everyone go off out somewhere when we have to leave for judging, or just go to the cafe?
> 
> No I haven't got a cage fan (wasn't expecting a heat wave tbh!), it's probably too late to get one now, but apparently I'll be able to buy things at the show if I've forgotten something?


You can get one at the show  They sell everything at the show xx


----------



## wicket

And yes, when I went to Bracknell as a spectator everyone does seem to "gather" in the cafe - I am not sure what is in the surrounding area, when I went to Wiltshire it was next door to a very nice shopping centre - look forward to meeting you both, and Steverags who I missed at Swanley at the beginning of the year


----------



## Susan M

ellsbells0123 said:


> You can get one at the show  They sell everything at the show xx


 Excellent thanks! Of course I bought the nice thick fleecy blanket, that might have been a mistake too! X



wicket said:


> And yes, when I went to Bracknell as a spectator everyone does seem to "gather" in the cafe - I am not sure what is in the surrounding area, when I went to Wiltshire it was next door to a very nice shopping centre - look forward to meeting you both, and Steverags who I missed at Swanley at the beginning of the year


 Grand thank you, good to know what to expect! 
Look forward to meeting everyone too


----------



## Steverags

I'll be there with 3 cats in the show


----------



## huckybuck

Susan M said:


> Excellent thanks! Of course I bought the nice thick fleecy blanket, that might have been a mistake too! X


I took a plain cotton white pillow case and wrapped a cool pad in it for Grace, But you could probably get a simple white cot sheet to put on the blanket - might be cooler?


----------



## Susan M

Steverags said:


> I'll be there with 3 cats in the show


 Eek good luck! I'd love to bring Annelis too, she was shown when she was a breeding Queen, but as they're the same colour there's no point bringing them both to the same show.



huckybuck said:


> I took a plain cotton white pillow case and wrapped a cool pad in it for Grace, But you could probably get a simple white cot sheet to put on the blanket - might be cooler?


 Hmm I'm going to have to give this a think if it's going to be warm in there, kind of running out of time as I have work tomorrow!


----------



## Tillytiller

I will be there with Millie  

Steve - That photo of Polo!!!!!


----------



## Susan M

Eek I feel like a right newbie!


----------



## Steverags

Everyone has to start somewhere  any questions at the show just ask most people are happy to help


----------



## Susan M

That's very reassuring, thank you 

Are there usually lots of stands there? Cool things to buy the kitties?


----------



## huckybuck

There were stands all around the outside edge of the hall, but I was so worried about Gracie I didn't even look  The venue wasn't quite as big as I expected but my only previous show exposure was the supreme so I was completely out with what I imagined).


----------



## northnsouth

wicket said:


> And yes, when I went to Bracknell as a spectator everyone does seem to "gather" in the cafe - I am not sure what is in the surrounding area,


The sports Centre is on the A322 just along the foot path towards Bracknell Town Centre is a KFC. By the KFC is an under pass if you go under this, (very safe), to the other side of the dual carriage way is a Harvester. . Also just along the road from Sports Centre on the South Hill Road is South Hill Park. This has a bar and coffee shop in the mansion,and offers snacks like Fish and Chips or sarnies, cakes etc there is a terrace and you can sit by the lake. Going the other way towards Bagshot is a Sainsbury Super store with a StarBucks.all have loads of parking.
All of these are actually with in easy walking distance too.
Have a good day.


----------



## Susan M

huckybuck said:


> There were stands all around the outside edge of the hall, but I was so worried about Gracie I didn't even look  The venue wasn't quite as big as I expected but my only previous show exposure was the supreme so I was completely out with what I imagined).


 Shoppinggg! That's a shame you didn't get to look, hopefully I will (and won't bankrupt myself) 

Could not sleep last night, I know tonight will be worse!


----------



## huckybuck

Susan M said:


> Could not sleep last night, I know tonight will be worse!


I was exactly the same!! I'll log on later in case you have any last minute questions but GOOD LUCK!!!! I hope she copes with it ok and I'm sure you will win!!!! What classes have you entered her in? Can't wait to see how she gets on


----------



## Susan M

Eeeek thank you so much! She's a winner to me, but fingers crossed!
It's a double show so it's her breed class twice, then her side classes are debutant, novice neuter, non-breeders neuter and junior. 

Just a thought, what batteries do cage fans take? Incase I need to get one tomorrow, I'm sure I read on here before someone bought one at the show and had to buy batteries separate and they charged some ridiculous price!


----------



## ellsbells0123

Susan M said:


> Eeeek thank you so much! She's a winner to me, but fingers crossed!
> It's a double show so it's her breed class twice, then her side classes are debutant, novice neuter, non-breeders neuter and junior.
> 
> Just a thought, what batteries do cage fans take? Incase I need to get one tomorrow, I'm sure I read on here before someone bought one at the show and had to buy batteries separate and they charged some ridiculous price!


You get the batteries with the fan 

This is the fan i have Pet Crate Fan


----------



## sarahecp

I'll be there   but without Roman as he stopped enjoying being shown. I'm meeting Ro's breeder for brekkie and looking forward to catching up with Ellen and meeting Rocco   Hopefully meeting some of you and your gorgeous cats too   xx


----------



## Steverags

Just look for a guy with a big camera and a tshirt saying, Eat, Sleep Purr Repeat and you've found me


----------



## Susan M

ellsbells0123 said:


> You get the batteries with the fan
> 
> This is the fan i have Pet Crate Fan


Excellent thank you! That one looks good, will have a see what they've got if it's hot in there tomorrow


----------



## wicket

Woohoo off we go soon - I will be wearing a white dress with blue stripes and dots, so if you catch me peering at you in a strange manner trying to work out if you are from PF I am Wicket


----------



## sarahecp

Good luck to you who are showing, have fun 

Hopefully see you all later


----------



## Susan M

We're on our way! Orphelia is a touch grumpy, she's almost stopped shouting the car down now :001_rolleyes:



wicket said:


> Woohoo off we go soon - I will be wearing a white dress with blue stripes and dots, so if you catch me peering at you in a strange manner trying to work out if you are from PF I am Wicket


 Hahaha! I am pretty young looking, long curly blonde hair wearing a greeny blouse thing with butterflies on 



sarahecp said:


> Good luck to you who are showing, have fun
> 
> Hopefully see you all later


Eek thank you, hope you have a good day too


----------



## huckybuck

Hoping all went well today and look forward to seeing how you've got on. No posts is a good thing - I was home well before now with Grace when we left early..


----------



## Susan M

huckybuck said:


> Hoping all went well today and look forward to seeing how you've got on. No posts is a good thing - I was home well before now with Grace when we left early..


We did it! A bit rocky in places, I'll do a write up in the thread I started a while back in a mo


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans

Can't believe I missed this, I can walk there from my house, would have loved to have had a look at a show! :frown: 
Well done on her first show!


----------



## sarahecp

Bluefluffybirmans said:


> Can't believe I missed this, I can walk there from my house, would have loved to have had a look at a show! :frown:
> Well done on her first show!


The next show at Bracknell is on 4th October


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans

Thanks! I'm tempted to try and show mine and as there is one so close seems a great way to have a look! Might see some of you there!


----------



## Susan M

Bluefluffybirmans said:


> Can't believe I missed this, I can walk there from my house, would have loved to have had a look at a show! :frown:
> Well done on her first show!


Thank you! That's a shame you didn't come when it's so close to you, plenty of other shows held there though!

You should definitely look into showing your beauties, I wish I'd had take Orphelia when she was younger.


----------

